# Größte Enttäuschung/Überraschung 2009?



## Zephyr (20. Oktober 2009)

*Größte Enttäuschung/Überraschung 2009?*

Nabend! 

Um hier im Forum mal auf ein bisschen mehr Action und Aktivität zu hoffen, frag ich euch:
1) von welchem Titel ihr im Jahr 2009 bisher am meisten enttäuscht worden seid, und
2) von welchem Titel ihr positiv überrascht worden seid.

Fifa 2010 wars bei mir, was mich am meisten enttäuscht hat. Zum Glück hab ichs mir nich selbst gekauft, sondern konnte es bei einem Freund ausgiebig testen. Aber "Entwicklung" sieht meiner Meinung nach anders aus.

Die größte Überraschung war/ist für mich Risen. Rollenspiele haben mich schon länger nicht mehr so richtig gefesselt, besonders von Gothic 3 war ich enttäuscht. Aber nach der ein oder anderen Stunde Spielzeit war ich dann doch überrascht, dass Risen mir so gefällt.

So, nun seid ihr dran, Feuer frei


----------



## Two-Face (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Größte Enttäuschung/Überraschung 2009?*

Ist dieser Thread nicht ein wenig voreilig erstellt? Ähm, das Jahr hat noch ein paar Monate


----------



## Conan (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Größte Enttäuschung/Überraschung 2009?*

*Negativ:*
Von *Wolfenstein* hab ich mehr erwartet. Das wurde so ein 0815 Shooter mit dem Versuch eine begehbare Stadt zu simulieren. KI? Fehlanzeige.

*Arma2* hat eine fette Grafik und Sound, aber Story war für mich zu wenig. Das ist eher ein Editor für die Fans als ein packendes Spiel.

*Flashpoint2* ist grafisch auf dem Stand von "vor 5 Jahren". Das Intro ist gut aber eine packende Story sucht man auch vergebens.

*Cryostasis* hat eine nette Grafik, aber das Gameplay ist absolut monoton.

Könnte noch mehr aufzählen 

*Positiv:*
Eine nette Überraschung ist für mich das kostenlose *Parabellum*. Ein Multiplayer Mix aus CSS und COD mit netter Grafik.
Manch ein vollpreis Titel sieht schlechter aus. Das Gameplay gefällt mir gut. Dafür lasse ich *COD6* erstmal stehen.

*Empire Total War* ist für mich das Strategie Spiel des Jahres.

*Risen* ist gut geworden. Das war man uns auch nach Gothic3 schuldig. Nur ich finde jeder der G3 gekauft hatte, sollte Risen kostenlos als Entschädigung bekommen!


----------



## Zephyr (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Größte Enttäuschung/Überraschung 2009?*

stimmt, etwas.. 
dann nennen wir es halt "Größte Enttäuschung/Überraschung der ersten 3 Quartale 2009" 

nein, mich interessiert nur, welche der aktuellen spiele bei den leuten besonders schlecht, bzw besonders gut ankamen


----------



## Carver (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Größte Enttäuschung/Überraschung 2009?*

Also *Cryostasis *hat mich begeistert, trotz der etwas mauen Performance...

*Wolfenstein *hat mir auch gefallen, bis auf den gamex86.dll-Bug vor dem Zeppelin-Level.

Ja und spontan fällt mir noch *FEAR 2 *ein welches mir ebenfalls einen Heidenspaß gemacht hat. 

Paßt zwar nicht hierher, aber die größte Ernüchterung 2008 war definitiv *FAR CRY 2...*

Gruß

Marky.


----------



## Conan (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Größte Enttäuschung/Überraschung 2009?*

Bei *FEAR2* dachte ich, ich spiel wieder den ersten Teil 

Für mich ist jeder Shooter, der dieses Jahr (bis heute) raus kam, einfach Schrott. Ich glaube ich bin schon zu lange dabei


----------

